# BDBS vs PFS



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

After using all that you mention: PFS, Eco-complete, BDS, my opinions are:

I dont care for PFS due to compaction issues._ Others experience may vary. _ 

BDS-- I do not like the looks of BDS in the aquarium- aesthetics choice on my part. _Other opinions may vary._ If your concern is compaction - I didn't notice a problem with this. I did have an issue with my corydoras of a higher occurrence of bacterial issues. This has been reported as a side-effect of the sharpness of the medium on bottom-dwellers undersides. If you dont have bottom-dwellers, no issue here.

I have used Eco-complete many times. I like using it as a base and topping with Caribsea sand. I like to use Caribsea sand, a grain size from .5 mm to 1.0 mm, due to the excellent results I get more from from my fish than my plants. For me, fish always come first and this has proven best _in my case._ However, I have good results with plant growth as well. 

Let me stress that this is my experience and opinion... before someone wants to misconstrue my opinion for law.


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

I haven’t had any issues with BDS compaction or harming cories/any fish. I did put some Controsoil under it for nutrients and I have a colony of MTS to keep things aerated (like earth worms in a garden).


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

I think I just don't want to make a lateral move going from PFS to bdbs if that's the case.

PFS I see some people doing well. Me, it just hasn't worked and don't want to repeat it.

I have a tractor supply not far from here so I think I'll try it. Can't hurt and won't be an expensive test. If it doesn't give me the results I like, I can then move to eco complete finally. If it does better than the PFS, then it's a win too! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Aparker2005 said:


> I think I just don't want to make a lateral move going from PFS to bdbs if that's the case.
> 
> PFS I see some people doing well. Me, it just hasn't worked and don't want to repeat it.
> 
> ...




Before the MTS, the medium grit wasn’t compacting on me and the roots were spreading.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

OK looks like I'm gonna try bdbs this weekend. From everything I've researched, this blacks and *should be* as good and much cheaper than eco complete. Like I said, my pfs has been horrible, so I'm now leary of sand.

Should it not work out, I've got plenty of time and will not mind switching over to eco complete. Can't wait to try it out!


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

Oh and how many bags should I get for a 125? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

5'x18" footprint? 3 bags will probably do it. If its a long drive to Tractor Supply might wanna get 4 just in case.

Also just want to say after having dozens cories in many different bdbs tanks, Ive never had a single issue.


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

6'x18. I was thinking 3 maybe 4 would do.

Plants that are planted will be Amazon swords, tiger Val, water sprite, and wisteria. All of which have done horribly in my pool filter sand.


burr740 said:


> 5'x18" footprint? 3 bags will probably do it. If its a long drive to Tractor Supply might wanna get 4 just in case.
> 
> Also just want to say after having dozens cories in many different bdbs tanks, Ive never had a single issue.


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Aparker2005 said:


> 6'x18. I was thinking 3 maybe 4 would do.
> 
> Plants that are planted will be Amazon swords, tiger Val, water sprite, and wisteria. All of which have done horribly in my pool filter sand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




IME, Black Diamond also makes a good cap for aqua soil substrates too. So you can kind of have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Pogiebate (May 23, 2012)

I've used BDBS with dirt under it and also used it plain. Never had problems with plants growing. I've used the pool sand and didn't care much for it. It seems to compact more so than the blasting sand. I did have issues with the plants in the pool sand, but that might have just been me doing something wrong. I have a tank now in the process of cycling using the dirt and BDBS. So far it's my favorite substrate. Hope that helps.


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

I moved to bdbs this weekend. So far, I'm much, much happier! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Aparker2005 said:


> I moved to bdbs this weekend. So far, I'm much, much happier!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




Awesome! Did you experience a mini cycle?


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

varanidguy said:


> Awesome! Did you experience a mini cycle?


Not yet! Easy switch over. Kept my media wet and didn't lose a fish. Plants are somewhat melting back but I expected that 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Aparker2005 said:


> Not yet! Easy switch over. Kept my media wet and didn't lose a fish. Plants are somewhat melting back but I expected that
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




Yeah, my plants showed stress when switching substrate as well. Keep us posted! Your tank looks awesome in your thread.


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks! Now I'm wondering if my lighting is enough. Always something! Lol


varanidguy said:


> Yeah, my plants showed stress when switching substrate as well. Keep us posted! Your tank looks awesome in your thread.


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Aparker2005 said:


> Thanks! Now I'm wondering if my lighting is enough. Always something! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




It really is! Do you inject co2? What’s the light?


----------



## slipfinger (Jun 8, 2016)

You should have no issues with BDBS. If you are having issues growing the plants you listed above in BDBS, you will need to starting look at other things that might be causing your issues, it will not be your substrate. 

I think I read somewhere, where this guy named @burr740 actually won the Dutch Tank Catagory of the AGA International Aquascaping Contest, using BDBS. I can't confirm this, but if its true this guy must have magical powers!


----------

